# Will unlocked bootloader help the IMEI issues on VZW?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## majixx11 (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think it makes any difference regarding the IMEI, back it up. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought the Kexec or whatever it is.. was causing this issue? Without having to use that, wouldnt this be gone? Im probably wrong, just a question


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Either way, it only takes a few minutes to back it up. Goose wrote up a great tutorial. I did it last night and it was way easier than I thought it would be.
backing it up with qpst guarantees you have nothing to worry.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fbm111 (Jun 10, 2011)

Link to thread to back up? I backed mine up but don't remember using program you said.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## majixx11 (Dec 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The locked/unlocked bootloader has no impact on and is unrelated to the IMEI issue according to the devs

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nope. Back up your IMEI using the QPST method or be sorry.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Nope. Back up your IMEI using the QPST method or be sorry.


You can restore the IMEI now

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802024


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You can restore the IMEI now
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1802024


I believe you get stuck with Roaming On after that, they only way I know of that restores with out the roaming issue is to back it up in the first place

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I believe you get stuck with Roaming On after that, they only way I know of that restores with out the roaming issue is to back it up in the first place
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well that sucks! Good to know!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, seems best practice right now is to back up the IMEI with QPST then restore that.


----------

